# anybody know anything about jack russells?



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

don't know if this is the right section mods feel free to move it if not

So as many of you saw I got a jack russell mutt mix for Christmas and I have a question. So I pick Killa and her sister up at 6 weeks of age as the man wanted them gone right then and I knew I would have no problem rehoming a small puppy once she got older and had some medical attention. Anyways Killa and her sister (Dollie) are super cute together and cuddle so nicely, have been doing amazing with puppy pad training and intergrading into the pack. But a problem I am having is they FIGHT!!! Now I know the difference between rough play and fighting and when these two are together they trying to tear each other open. It will start as play but then always ends with hug vocal and one of the two (mainly mine-Killa) will latch onto the other and just bite down ripping into her sister, I will literally have to force the little brats jaw open to get her off. Then they turn around and will be playing 2 second later. 
My sister is taking Dollie and the only reason I was trying to hold onto her was so she could learn some bite inhibition for her sibling but that is obviously not happening so I am going to go ahead and give my sister her puppy but I wanted to know if anybody could give me some insight on this. I have had DA dogs before but never had littermates this young fight like this. Now that being said Killa (little miss fighter) is perfect with all my big girls and love cheza and plays with them and never latches on with them like she does with her sister. My girls are actually I think helping her with her bite inhibition as they will growl if she bites to hard and she will let go even though she won’t if her sister is screaming bloody murder as she tried to kill her. 
So I guess my question is has anybody had puppies this young do this before with there litter mates? What I right to ship her sister off at the ripe of age of 6 weeks since they where already away from there mother and didn’t seem to be interacting healthily? They are both full of p!ss and vinegar and I can tell will be a hand full as they already are trying to chew up everything and will bite anything they can get ahold of pants shirts your hand ect but where working on that I am mainly curious about the fighting at such a young age.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol see her name suits her well  I am not sure I will be of much help, sound slike PK needs to be man-handled by Dollie. Hope someoenee else can help


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol thanks tye ya the name suit the brat lol, i still lubs her! Ya and like i said it's only with her sister she hasn't tried that with any of the other dogs, my grandparents 6lb chihuahua included. I dunno maybe she will mature into a calm sweet tempered dog... HAHA ya right she is gonna be a little hellfire OMG what did i get myself into!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahhaha, they are litter mates, I have heard that it is not wise to get littermates to take to the same household, maybe when Dollie is no longer there she will nto act like that, and she may grow out of it as she gets older, not sure though. hahaha  Be a good girl PK


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I heard that two but I thought it was because they matured and then fought, like two adolescent bitches will go till one of them dies or there seperated BUT to my understanding puppies SHOULD be with there litter mates till 8-10weeks old to learn those early socialization and bite inhibitions that people aren’t as good at teaching..... I dunno am I wrong? Can somebody tell me if I am wrong?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

no you are not wrong about the bite inhibition or the puppies staying with their littermates until at least 8 to 10 weeks of age, I do know that even at that age they will fight. ok I am gonna shut up now


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hey don't shut up if you know then that's what i need, i have seen some fight but nothing but little scuffels this girl looks like she is getting ready for the [] i swear. SHE BIT HER SISTERS PRIVATES!!!! i swear thats her fav place to bite her or the legs then she just locks on and shacks that little head for all she is worth sounding like a little terridactale. (told my roomie i was gonna record it and sell it for movie noises the little monster) 
all in all most of my dogs come to me pretty mature since i do rescue so i don't deal with small puppies outside of them getting there shots at the vet. Cheza was 6 weeks but she was soooo sick and i never saw her with her litter mates so i dunno what normal and what's to far ya know? 
maybe one of the breeders will have some input


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Puppy fights can sound pretty serious. They are practicing behaviors they may need later in life. I would say unless they are breaking skin on eachother that there play fighting is OK. Little scratches happen but if they are bite bites then I would separate them. Real fights are usually pretty silent.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

humm ok so even if one is screaming her head off and have to pry her jaw open to make her let her sister go that is ok? she is still learning... good stuff?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If she's not breaking her sisters skin open then she isn't really biting that hard. Do you correct her more then just making her stop biting her? You need to be like the mother dog to them.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i norm will tell her to stop it and pick her up by the scruff then let them be again and let kinda put my hand between them pushing them apart untill they clam down then let them be again
what would a mother dog do to pups that where getting to ruff?

edit: ok well i pick her up my the scruff say no and normally flick her butt lol she is so tiny i can't really pop her with anything more than 2 fingers and if i do that she just looks at me like I'm stupid so i started to flick her


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have seen them hold the pups down with their paws, hold them down with their mouths, and low bark at them and push them away from eachother. I think picking them up by the scruff might make the situation more tense, but I am of course not their and cannot completely see the situation. 

Let me see if I can find video examples.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you, i have been holding them down some just because they really hate it but haven't after a fight it's something to consider, they don't seem to mind when i hold them by the scruff just more like awww [email protected] she caught us.. well that's killa dollie is like, thank god my savior and then tried to clib my leg begging to be held


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can you take a video of them?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh lord i can try


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't find any really good videos, but this one kinda shows some correcting.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

All I can tell you is my wife had one 10 years ago when we got married and I told her, her parents had to keep the thing. First it was way to hyper and then it had that pissed off little dog attitude. I can't stand that. Her parents still have the dog and they love it, go figure, inlaws!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you I can't see if right now from this comp but will look it up as soon as I get home

That aside what do you think would be the consequences of me separating them now since I have to be there mother anyway? My sister would like her now if possible and since it seemed they weren’t learning the bite inhibition from each other I didn’t know if it was ok or not?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> All I can tell you is my wife had one 10 years ago when we got married and I told her, her parents had to keep the thing. First it was way to hyper and then it had that pissed off little dog attitude. I can't stand that. Her parents still have the dog and they love it, go figure, inlaws!!!


bahahaha ya i have never been to fond of JRT (always said two dog i never desired to own in my life JST or GSD) but this one kinda feel into my lap and i do love there mother a little beagle boston mix someone sold as a "mini boxer" for 500 at a pet store lol...suckers!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You would have to teach them what they learn from their litter mates yourself. It's possible to teach bite inhibition they just learn it better from one of their own kind.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok well imma have to see maybe give her to them on a trail run then take her back if she is two oral

oh and i forgot to mention not only does mine fight but she can cliam at 6 weeks to. i have them in a kennel without the top so i can reach in and put freash water food and potty pads down and its prob as high as if she is on her back legs 2 and a 1/2 of her so i figured she wouldn't be able to jump out yet oh no she learned to climb out this morning 8X

why do i never rememeber puppies being this insaine this young!?! she is a smart little devil though i'll gave her that but god I'll hate to see what her and my husky get into when she's older smart stubborn dogs geeeze


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah I only tell ppl what I know from my own expiernce, gettin Phoenix at 5 1/2 weeks I had to be his mom, so to speak, and he learned bite inhibition from me. when he got too rough I would grab his snout, sqeeuze and say not teeth, or no bite, he learned quick, if that didn't work, I grabbed an ear and bit it, hahaha yes I did, it took me like three times biting the ear and he no longer put his teeth on me, ever. That video that Aimee posted is awesome of what a mother dog does with her pups. hehehe good luck girl.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha you rock tye!!! i could totally see you biting the poor pup i have to give my sister the DL and see how this plays out, now if the little devils would just kennel train and stop SCREAMING when in there, but they are super cute when there asleep!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I did, but he was the only one I had to do it too except a male I had a several years ago. It is effective and it works, well for me, and the crate whining tjhing, I have a rolled up magazine I call the beat stick, lol, I just pick it up and shake it at them, of course they know what it is, they have been swatted with it, when I shake it at them they hush, or I cover it and just ignore, also a spray bottle with a very small amount of vinegar in it. heheh PK is a terror, I love it


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dude she totally is, my little hellion lol. well tye you may need to get out here and bite her cause she def is in the learning faze and thinks fingers are freakin jucy rawhides!!! 

really i love her only thing i would change is have her shut it in the kennel that gets old at 1am in the morning when she doesn't have to potty and isn't hungry i think it's mainly if i seperate her and dollie but dollie just screams to scream and they need to get used to being apart anyway


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes they do is why I suggested the cover and a spray bottle  hehehe need to come visit anyway, PK needs to meet her Auntie Tye Tye


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

My dog Gizmo got along with every other dog except her sister. And they were very little when we got them I had to bottle feed Gizmo and same for my aunt who had the sister they were always around eachother but always had horrible fights. It's a dominance thing from being from the same litter but if Killa who is mostly asserting her dominance then she could have that issue later on, Mine sure did.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes she does so get on it!!! Ok I already have a spray bottle I'll add the vinegar and will start covering the kennel tonight. Thanks chica hope it helps for the sake of everyone’s sleep in the house


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think it's normal for litter mates,especially female ones,to hate each other in the end.
I think it's normal in terrier behavior. 
You should see the rat terriers next door. Those things are evil. and yet their owner tells me to control Beia,when I have her outside,and the terriers are out..
And they're the ones lunging and barking. Beia just sits there.
I've seen them attack each other often,and I know they're all from the same litter. Cause the people they gave the dogs to,gave them back...Wonder why...*eye roll*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

it should girl, they do need to feel ike the crate is a safe place, but get used to it at the same time, I did this method with Penny & Orion both and I have never heard them squeal after about a week of the covering and the spray bottle


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ashes said:


> My dog Gizmo got along with every other dog except her sister. And they were very little when we got them I had to bottle feed Gizmo and same for my aunt who had the sister they were always around eachother but always had horrible fights. It's a dominance thing from being from the same litter but if Killa who is mostly asserting her dominance then she could have that issue later on, Mine sure did.


Well great :flush: lol thank you though someone with similar problem humm wonder what it is about siblings if its not DA


----------

